# New Kindle 2 messenger bag - from Octovo



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a new Kindle 2 accessory - as far as I know this just started appearing today:

Messenger Bag for Amazon Kindle 2


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I definitely need a new bag, but I think I want something a little prettier than the Octovo. Didn't they offer the same design for K1? I didn't really care for it then either. Oh well, this just means more shopping/looking. It's tough, but a girl has to do what a girl has to do.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

It looks like a man-purse


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Would that be a murse


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I just saw these bags by bungalow360 in a gift show. It's their "small messenger" bag. Nicely made canvas with fun summer prints and the big plus for me is there are pockets...two outside the main section (perfect for my cell phones) and a zipped one on the flap. $26 and the company is environmentally friendly.

I also bought a small wallet in matching print. The main compartment comfortably fit both the cloth wallet and my M-Edge (with light) Covered Kindle 1.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh, those little messengers are cuuuute.

I came across this company recently, and they have some great looking bags... I haven't bought anything from them (yet).


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhhh, I love the bugalow360  small messenger bags Boston!! Will the insanity on these boards ever end   I waannnntttt one....


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes  Reminds me of Joey from Friends 

On topic: That is a pretty nice looking messenger bay/"Murse"



WolfePrincess73 said:


> Would that be a murse


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Those bungalow360 bags are so cute!!!  Maybe I will buy one for my daughter to carry around whichever reader she may be using.  (I told her I would share my sony 505 and the K1 I just bought with her).  Hey, maybe I will even get one for myself!  

Dot


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

dablab said:


> Those bungalow360 bags are so cute!!! Maybe I will buy one for my daughter to carry around whichever reader she may be using. (I told her I would share my sony 505 and the K1 I just bought with her). Hey, maybe I will even get one for myself!
> 
> Dot


Dot I think we should get one for ourselves!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

i really like the Tom Bihn bags. I must hold off...
sylvia


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Linda,

That's the problem, if I buy one for myself, I will need to buy one for my daughter also.  I know that she will steal mine if I only get one.    She is already eyeing the sony as hers alone, knowing that the Kindle is coming.  I will need to keep the Kindle away from her when she hears about the whispernet and cheaper book prices.  It may disappear and never be seen again  

At 21, she is still spoiled rotten, but she is a great kid....er....woman (boy is that hard to say at times)
Dot


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Boston said:


> I just saw these bags by bungalow360 in a gift show. It's their "small messenger" bag. Nicely made canvas with fun summer prints and the big plus for me is there are pockets...two outside the main section (perfect for my cell phones) and a zipped one on the flap. $26 and the company is environmentally friendly.
> 
> I also bought a small wallet in matching print. The main compartment comfortably fit both the cloth wallet and my M-Edge (with light) Covered Kindle 1.


I Luv IT!!!!

PS: My family refers to Murses...as man bags.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

dablab said:


> Linda,
> 
> That's the problem, if I buy one for myself, I will need to buy one for my daughter also. I know that she will steal mine if I only get one.  She is already eyeing the sony as hers alone, knowing that the Kindle is coming. I will need to keep the Kindle away from her when she hears about the whispernet and cheaper book prices. It may disappear and never be seen again
> 
> ...


Hmm...this sounds awfully familiar, expect I'm the 19yr. old daughter that runs off with Mom's bags, but we don't run off with each other's books...just magazines


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think the Octovo bag is very nice looking. It does look like a Murse!   Joey's Murse was prettier...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Ooh, those little messengers are cuuuute.
> 
> I came across this company recently, and they have some great looking bags... I haven't bought anything from them (yet).


Oh my! These are really, really nice.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Hmm...this sounds awfully familiar, expect I'm the 19yr. old daughter that runs off with Mom's bags, but we don't run off with each other's books...just magazines


Oh no, we share books, we don't share magazines. She is into Cosmo and the like. Mine are nursing magazines and right now that is not what she is reading (it will change though, because she is planning on going back for a 2nd bachelors degree in nursing after she graduates in May with her 1st in Psychology). We will however steal each others DVD's, our other passion. We each have bought many!!!

Dot


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

oh, I like some of these....


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad I'm not the only one without will power  

I told myself that "no more bags (and shoes)" but when I saw the bungalow360 display, I couldn't help trying it on my covered Kindle...not only did it fit perfectly, but a bag that wasn't too bulky with pockets, was too hard to resist  

At first, I thought the prints might look too young for me (better for my college-aged daughter) but I tried it on in front of the mirror and it's perfect for a fun summer bag to wear with shorts & sandals.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Went to http://www.bungalow360.com and found this for 35$








and this for 28$ and there are only a few left. I liked the whale one more, but its sold out


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

The place I bought mine from had the whale and the octopus.  I bought the octopus.  Its near my office and I can look to see they still have the whale one..let me know.  

The salesgirl did mention she thought they might be discontinuing the small messenger, which is perhaps why they aren't on their site.  However, if you google Bungalow360 "small messenger", you will find some other sites selling them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!!
Noticed some bags for available on amazon. lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

may order from: http://www.oneworldimports.net/Item.cfm?CAT=112&Item=2915


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Because I don't usually like recommending things to people I don't know well, the pictures on Amazon do a better job at showing how its designed.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I also bought the matching wallet which can hold both my bills and credit cards and is slim enough to fit in the main compartment with the kindle. 
Amazon has these for $15.


----------



## w7ox (Feb 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Ooh, those little messengers are cuuuute.
> 
> I came across this company recently, and they have some great looking bags... I haven't bought anything from them (yet).


I'd avoid flying in their airplane, though! Definitely not built by Boeing


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

On Timbuk2 you can make (custom design) your own "Eula" bag, the Eula bag is small, I think it's just big enough to fit your K2 in. I designed and ordered my own! GEEZ! This Kindle thing is so much more expensive than I thought!! Covers! Bags! Sleeves! Skins! So many things! But it's worth it to protect my investment.  

www.timbuk2.com


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

NOOO!!! I shouldn't have looked


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

You guys are killing me!!  These bags are too sweet... I've spent so much money on Tyrella, I say no more, and then I see more cool things for her.


----------

